
How Dollar General Became Rural America’s Store of Choice - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-dollar-general-became-rural-americas-store-of-choice-1512401992
======
uptown
paywall mirror: [https://archive.fo/PvglL](https://archive.fo/PvglL)

